# Versuch eine offizele freeridestrecke in neuwied zu bekommen



## Bives (19. Juli 2006)

wir haben vor einen verein zu gründen nur als show un dann der stadt einen anfrage starten also wer bock hat meldet euch bei mir


----------



## >Helge< (20. Juli 2006)

Was soll heißen "nur als Show"?
Interesse hätte ich natürlich schonan einer netten Strecke in der Nähe von Neuwied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bives (20. Juli 2006)

also es wäre natürlich cooler wenn der vereinwirklich bleibt nur glaube viele haben nich so bock dadrauf also ein paar freunde und ich bleiben natürlixch drinne


----------



## >Helge< (20. Juli 2006)

Ich denke mal das die Chancen da auf Dauer aber Recht bescheiden stehen wenn der Verein nicht "aktiv" bleibt bzw. bemerkt wird dass es "nur" um die Strecke ging und alles andere nur Show war!
Es wäre interessant zu wissen welche Voraussetzungen für einen Verein erfüllt werden müssten!
Das Interesse wird zwar nicht riesig sein, aber ein paar Leute wird man schon zusammen bekommen !
Und hey, für eine ordentliche Strecke kann man sich auch mal länger in´s Zeug legen, vor allem wenn sie offiziell ist und bleibt! 

Habt ihr da überhaupt schon was genaueres im Auge (Platz oder Trail)?

Wo fahrt ihr sonst so?


----------



## GT_Frodo (20. Juli 2006)

Informiert Euch doch mal bei den Leuten aus Boppard. downthehill.de . Aber was man da so am Rande mitbekommen hat war das eine langwierige, nervenaufreibende und schweißtreibende Arbeit. 
Nur mal eben so auf die schnelle wird das in Deutschland mit seinen kommunalen Selbstverwaltungen bestimmt nichts. 
Verein gründen ist aber ansich recht einfach, die Anforderungen an eine rechtmäßige Satzung lassen sich schnell im Internet finden . BGB §§57 ff § 57 Mindesterfordernisse an die Vereinssatzung  ->GLOG


----------



## Bives (21. Juli 2006)

wir fahre auf einer selbst gebauten strecke un wollen ma nachj winterberg un boppard


----------



## >Helge< (21. Juli 2006)

Winerberg steht demnächst bei mir auch nochmal auf dem Plan, Boppard ebenfalls!

So, drehe jetzt gleich auch noch eine Runde, wahrscheinlich fahre ich irgendwo in Oberbieber am Schwanenteich die Ecke, das Wetter ist einfach zu geil ! 

Am Wochenende steht Koblenz Stadtwald oder Sayn Auf dem Programm!


----------



## >Helge< (21. Juli 2006)

Bives schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahre auf einer selbst gebauten strecke un wollen ma nachj winterberg un boppard



Rengsdorf?


----------



## norin radd (22. Juli 2006)

würde michauch interessieren wo ihr schon rumgeschaufelt habt!!!vielleicht da am schwanenteich in oberbieber da hab ich ma so ein bischen wat gesehen!


----------



## Big-BoBaH-66 (24. Juli 2006)

ich wäre  für einen schönen dh! vllt auch in andernach am krahnenberg.*träum*


----------



## nwofrg (10. August 2006)

jepp bin dabei...DH wär dick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (11. August 2006)

Big-BoBaH-66 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre  für einen schönen dh! vllt auch in andernach am krahnenberg.*träum*



Gibt´s da schon eine Strecke?


----------



## HoMeR® (21. August 2006)

neee, nur so bisschen st aber kann ma schön fahren, interesse-->melde dich bei mir in icq


----------



## BandenJumper (10. August 2010)

hallo,
aus zufall bin ich mal hierdrauf gestößen, da ich auch lust drauf habe freeride zu fahren, aber leider fehlt eine strecke in neuwied. ich hab gesehn, dass der letzte beitrag aus dem jahre 2006 ist und deswegen will ich diesen thread wiederbeleben und euch dabei zu unterstützen. habe auch für eine freeridestrecke eine coole location unzwar rockenfeld und hüllenberg (sehr viel wald ). was ich auch noch erwähnen muss ist, dass in hüllenberg sich auch ein guter platz befinden wo man ein kleinen dirtpark einrichten kann, dort befindet sich auch schon eine kleine rampe usw.

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es den Thread wiederzubeleben und unser traum zu erfüllen


----------



## BandenJumper (11. August 2010)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Informiert Euch doch mal bei den Leuten aus Boppard. downthehill.de . Aber was man da so am Rande mitbekommen hat war das eine langwierige, nervenaufreibende und schweißtreibende Arbeit.
> Nur mal eben so auf die schnelle wird das in Deutschland mit seinen kommunalen Selbstverwaltungen bestimmt nichts.
> Verein gründen ist aber ansich recht einfach, die Anforderungen an eine rechtmäßige Satzung lassen sich schnell im Internet finden . BGB §§57 ff § 57 Mindesterfordernisse an die Vereinssatzung  ->GLOG




ob es schwierig ist oder nicht ist mir egal. ich reiß mir den a**** auf dafür, außerdem wäre es cool kinder (ich selbst ) zu fördern und dabei zu zusehen wie viel spaß sie haben.Guckt euch mal wie viele fußballplätze es in neuwied gibt. Und wenn wir es erstmal geschafft haben können wir stolz auf uns sein 



Edit:
wäre cool wenn sich einer melden würde der mich unterstützt.....


----------



## BandenJumper (11. August 2010)

für alle die mich für einen spinner halten weil ich mit mir selbst schreibt... ihr habt recht  aber ich zieh es durch, bis ich eine klare antwort bekomme

außerdem hab ich gute neuigkeiten die uns helfen eine freeride strecke zu eröffnen:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141
dafür brauch ich aber mehr info's über die location. aber jetzt ist die frage wo man eine strecke bauen kann. ich schlage hüllenberg/rockenfeld vor wegen dem wald und der steile oder wie sieht ihr das?

Wichtig: ich brauche ein team womit wir gemeinsam zur stadtverwaltung gehen, als verein melden, die location entscheiden und es durchziehen können. zu beginn ist jeder willkommen


----------



## MannohnePlan (11. August 2010)

Keine Angst, die Location werdet sicherlich NICHT ihr auswählen...
Das werden, wenn es so weit kommt, die Gemeindeväter für euch erledigen.

Unterhalt dich mal mit den Jungs die die Strecke in Koblenz organisiert haben, event. können die dir ja helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BandenJumper (11. August 2010)

MannohnePlan schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Location werdet sicherlich NICHT ihr auswählen...
> Das werden, wenn es so weit kommt, die Gemeindeväter für euch erledigen.
> 
> Unterhalt dich mal mit den Jungs die die Strecke in Koblenz organisiert haben, event. können die dir ja helfen.



in koblenz? wo finde ich die strecke?


----------



## MannohnePlan (12. August 2010)

BandenJumper schrieb:


> in koblenz? wo finde ich die strecke?



http://www.bikepark-koblenz.de.vu/

Das mehr oder weniger offizielle Forum.

Die Strecke ist noch im Bau, aber im Forum findest du sicher Ansprechpartner die dir den Werdegang erklären können.


----------



## BandenJumper (12. August 2010)

MannohnePlan schrieb:


> http://www.bikepark-koblenz.de.vu/
> 
> Das mehr oder weniger offizielle Forum.
> 
> Die Strecke ist noch im Bau, aber im Forum findest du sicher Ansprechpartner die dir den Werdegang erklären können.



danke 
ich hab jetzt grad ein neues Thread geöffnet und gefragt
Ich meld mich nochmal wenn cih eine antwort bekomme

Ich werde mich auch bald (vielleicht auch heute) bei den Leitern in Boppard melden, die mir auch weiterhelfen könnten.

PS: Ich suche immernoch ein Team, das mir zur Seite steht und mir Hilft


----------



## BandenJumper (15. August 2010)

ich hab bis heute leider noch nichts bekommen, aber ich werde nicht aufgeben 

wer in der nähe von neuwied eine freeride-strecke will oder eine gute location kennt, soll sich mal bei mir melden ....bitte


----------



## BandenJumper (17. August 2010)

Will hier keiner nähe Neuwied eine Freeridestrecke?

Bitte melden euch, denn je mehr Leute wir sind, desto größer ist unsere Chance für eine Strecke in der Nähe von Neuwied


----------



## agrohardtail (18. August 2010)

es ist ja nicht so als ob das noch nie probiert wurde


----------



## BandenJumper (18. August 2010)

das habe ich auch nie behauptet ;-)
aber ich hab so ein gutes gefühl 

nein ich glaub auch nicht das es einfach wird, aber wenn wir der stadt auf die nerven gehen müssen sie was tun

die stadt wird uns ein platz freigeben wenn wir die besseren argumente haben, außerdem müssen die uns ja nicht finanziell unterstützen
ich glaube das es auf die masse kommt wer es will, also nützt das nichts alleine in der stadtverwaltung aufzutauchen ^^


----------



## MannohnePlan (18. August 2010)

Genau, weil die Stadt auch sehr interessiert an deiner Meinung ist.

Ich vermute mal recht stark das du noch unter 18 bist?
Anders kann ich mir diese Naivität einfach nicht erklären


----------



## BandenJumper (18. August 2010)

gut erraten 
 und noch ein grund mich nicht alleine zur stadt zu schicken 
schön dass auch andere diesen thread bemerken
gestern hat sich nämlich auch noch einer bei mir über icq gemeldet


----------



## agrohardtail (18. August 2010)

sorry das ich dich und deinen optimismus bremsen muss aber wir sind der stadt eher nen dorn im auge. vor allem die verbandsgemeinde rengsdorf will am liebesten alle biker (mit denen sich geld verdienen lässt weil die wenigsten biker auf ne tour was zu essen mitnehmen, gegen alte senile wanderer eintauschen die sich ihre butterbrote selbst schmieren.
das gespräch mussten wir schon mehrfach führen. auch  hier im forum kam die diskussion schon öfter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schigga (18. August 2010)

Big-BoBaH-66 schrieb:


> ich wäre  für einen schönen dh! vllt auch in andernach am krahnenberg.*träum*




da wäre ich sofort dabei! und wenn´s sein muss würde ich alles alleine bauen 

wobei ein paar jung´s mal in der nähe vom hochkreuz was geschaufelt haben.

wenn die jemandem bekannt sind könnte man die sicherlich noch aktivieren


----------



## agrohardtail (18. August 2010)

jo ich kenn mich und mach bei sowas nicht mehr mit. nen kumpel und ich hatten am ende ne anzeige am hals die zum glück fallen gelassen wurde.
ihr habt garkeine ahnung welchen lobbys ihr gegenüber treten müsst und welche ämter da alles was zu sagen haben. dann gibt es da die haftungsfrage zu klären. ihr braucht nen gelände was sich dafür auch eignet und vor allem müsst ihr wissen was ihr wollt.
entweder freeride oder dh strecke die untershciede sollten ja klar sein.
ich z.b. hätte überhaupt kein bock auf ne freeridestrecke. anderen gefällt das. 

das größte problem werden aber die lobbys sein.
reiter, jäger, förster, waldbesitzer sind allesamt sehr einflussreich und haben oft auch mehr geld und das ist was am ende den auschlag gibt.
am hochkreuz waren die reiter das problem, die sogar damit gelebt hätten uns umzubringen. bin einmal bei nem double an der strecke knapp an nem angespitzen stock vorbei gesprungen der richtung fahrer zeigend in die landung gesteckt wurde.
mal ganz davon abgesehen das vor dem road gap pferde kacke lag und das roadgap war halt nicht wirklichan ner stelle wo man soeben mal dran vorbei reitet, das muss schon gewollt gewesen sien weil man mit dem pferd nen großen umweg reiten musste.

also ich wünsche euch viel spaß bei eurem vorhaben und würde mich natürlich freuen und mich auch am bau beteiligen wenns klappt, aber mit der ganzen orga kacke will ich nix mehr zu tun haben. das hat nix mit faulheit oder antriebslosigkeit zu tun, sondern ich will nicht wieder gegen ne wand reden udn mich mit leeren versprchungen abspeisen lassen.


----------



## BandenJumper (18. August 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> jo ich kenn mich und mach bei sowas nicht mehr mit. nen kumpel und ich hatten am ende ne anzeige am hals die zum glück fallen gelassen wurde.
> ihr habt garkeine ahnung welchen lobbys ihr gegenüber treten müsst und welche ämter da alles was zu sagen haben. dann gibt es da die haftungsfrage zu klären. ihr braucht nen gelände was sich dafür auch eignet und vor allem müsst ihr wissen was ihr wollt.
> entweder freeride oder dh strecke die untershciede sollten ja klar sein.
> ich z.b. hätte überhaupt kein bock auf ne freeridestrecke. anderen gefällt das.
> ...



so ein verhalten ist von den leuten richtig mies !! versucht wurde es oft...kla aber ich versuche dimb.de zu kontaktieren, wenn ich eine gruppe zusammen hab


----------



## BandenJumper (20. August 2010)

Ich hab eine e-mail dem försteramt dierdorf  geschrieben in der ich nach dem Naturpark Rhein-Westerwald und ihren  besitz gefragt hab, da ich keine lust hatte im katasteramt nachzufragen. dabei habe ich erfahren dass es keinem gehört und wir uns an die stadt wenden müssen....

FR oder DH ist mir ziemlich egal 

wer ist alles dabei?

EDIT:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     20.08.10        21:21Uhr
Ich habe mich mit dimb.de in Kontakt gesetzt......jetzt heißt es daumen drücken ;-)


----------



## BandenJumper (23. August 2010)

hey ich habe eine gute nachricht
dim.de hat mir zurÃ¼ckgeschrieben das sie gerne helfen, aber sie teilten mir mit dass wir mindest. 10 mitstreiter brauchen

da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin was wir fÃ¼r ne strecke bauen sollen kÃ¶nnt ihr mitstimmt. hier die unterschiede einer FR- und DH-Strecke:




> Downhill ist das schnellstmÃ¶gliche ZurÃ¼cklegen einer bestimmten,
> fast ausschlieÃlich bergab fÃ¼hrenden Strecke,
> die in der Regel schnelle Passagen und technische Elemente
> enthÃ¤lt.
> ...


ich brauch eine besetzung aus mindestens 10 leute als macht werbung und meldet euch im forum


----------



## agrohardtail (23. August 2010)

man kann auch eine downhillmäßige freeridestrecke bauen.


----------



## BandenJumper (23. August 2010)

oder ein dualslalom fänd ich auch cool aber ich würde dann lieber was downhillartiges haben


----------



## WW-Horst (24. August 2010)

Moin Jungs,
das Vorgehen ist eigentlich einfach: kleine präsentation vorbereiten (Vorlage auf der DIMB-Seite) und am besten mit Schlips und Kragen Termin bei der Stadt / Bürgermeister machen. Danach kommen die anderen Fragen. Das einfaste ist wegen den Kosten, eine flowige Trailstrecke zu installieren, auf der kann man aufbauen. Wenn die Stadt ´nicht überzeugt werden kann, sind alle weiteren Schritte (Forstamt, Jagdpächter, Anreiner) hinfällig. Ist die Stadt kooperationswillig (Aufbau Radtourisumu, ZUsammenschluß von FR und CC!!), dann begint das Spiesrutenlaufen über diese Instanzen am runden Tisch. Klappt nur, wenn Ihr einen echten Befürworter im Forstamt oder der Stadt habt!


----------



## DiLauro (28. August 2010)

Bin aus Ehlscheid und fänd eine vernünftig angelegte Strecke auch top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BandenJumper (28. August 2010)

cool und ich bin immernoch dabei ^^ aber es wird nicht einfach.....


----------



## Wladi (5. September 2010)

schwul, kaum jemand hier hat ahnung was dh oder sonstiges ist, und bäääm wollen sie schon strecken bauen :-D


----------



## BandenJumper (5. September 2010)

Wladi schrieb:


> schwul, kaum jemand hier hat ahnung was dh oder sonstiges ist, und bäääm wollen sie schon strecken bauen :-D




du kannst nicht lesen und bäääm fühlst dich so cool und bezeichnest andere als schwul  erbärmlich 



			
				BandenJumper schrieb:
			
		

> Downhill ist das schnellstmögliche Zurücklegen einer bestimmten,
> fast ausschließlich bergab führenden Strecke,
> die in der Regel schnelle Passagen und technische Elemente
> enthält.
> ...


----------



## BandenJumper (5. September 2010)

Ich hab den Jugendbeirat Neuwied mal kontaktiert, darauf habe ich folgendes bekommen



> Hallo,
> danke für deine mail an den Jugendbeirat. Ich berate den neuen  Jugendbeirat, mit dem wir in zwei Wochen das Einstiegsseminar haben.
> Erst dann oder in der Sitzung nach dem Seminar kann ich deine Anregung vorstellen.
> Einige Jugendliche aus Gladbach hatten schon eine ähnliche Idee,  aber bisher ohne großen Erfolg. Eigentlich geht das nur, wenn das  Gelände in privatem Besitz ist und ein Verein als Pächter oder der  Eigentümer dafür die Haftung übernimmt. Die Stadt Neuwied will und  wird nicht als Besitzer einer solchen Strecke auftreten. Auch hatten wir  schon Gespräche mit dem Förster des Heimbach-Gladbacher-Waldes und der  lehnt eine solche Strecke ab. Einen Verein haben wir bisher nicht zur  Unterstützung gefunden.Vielleicht könntest du dich mit den Gladbachern zusammentun?


----------



## Wladi (5. September 2010)

immernoch schwul, aber niemals aufgeben


----------



## agrohardtail (7. September 2010)

glaube wladi meint damit keine person sondern das vorhaben 
oft wollen ämter danna cuh etwas wie ne vorführung haben das die sich darunter was vorstellen können und wenn sich dann nen anfänger da mit nen paar kleinen sprüngen abkämpft kommt das nicht so pralle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

